# New Pygos & New home



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

this is the first feeding for my new caribe, pirayas, and tern in the 75gla with the existing 9 reds. enjoy guys. at the END of the video is what they normally do relax in the power head current while the cribe commands his space in the current.

NEW Ps NEW TANK FEEDING ON SHRIMP


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Kick Ass video nice man. They look awesome


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweet video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Alot of p's but Beautiful shoal...great video.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Alot of p's but Beautiful shoal...great video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its alot but they arent that big yet i will be moving to arizona some time by the end of this year. i already got the go ahead from my father to but a 300gal or larger if i wish built into the wall in my room. im more excited about that then transfering colleges.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sweet looking tank.

Needless to say, the shoal is badass!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of p's but Beautiful shoal...great video.
> ...


Lucky.... in your room...that will be an awesome sight.







good luck bro


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Nice vid, even better tank setup


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Their colors are stunning and i like the look of your tank. Great vid.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

EDIT- was that really all just one feeding?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

waspride said:


> EDIT- was that really all just one feeding?
> [snapback]1086475[/snapback]​


yep i feed them every other day 4-5 peices of shrimp. i got 13 pygos they eat everything


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

thats sweet. bot the vid and tank.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

wow im super jealous


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sick shoal. Nice vid too. Friggin jealous.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> this is the first feeding for my new caribe, pirayas, and tern in the 75gla with the existing 9 reds. enjoy guys. at the END of the video is what they normally do relax in the power head current while the cribe commands his space in the current.
> 
> NEW Ps NEW TANK FEEDING ON SHRIMP
> [snapback]1085334[/snapback]​


that is a lot of piranhas in a 75 gallon tank. Has any of them died yet?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

iam7617115 said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > this is the first feeding for my new caribe, pirayas, and tern in the 75gla with the existing 9 reds. enjoy guys. at the END of the video is what they normally do relax in the power head current while the cribe commands his space in the current.
> ...


nope not even fin nipping. i feed them every day to every other day 5-6 peices of shrimp and other foods.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

man your very talented with that camera and video editing, and that shoal is BADASS, i envy you


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for all the kind words guys

Clint im using windows movie maker for the videos and P-fury is the 1st time i tried video editing. i cant wait to see what my next video will look like since im downloading Pinnacle as we speak stay tuned for a new video of my incomming Manny or Elong i still cant make up my mind and prob wont till i see the fish in person some time this week or next


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet vid, i want terns now.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

13 pygos in a 75gal?! Sheesh and I was worried about putting 6 in mine!
How often do u do water changes and whats ur filtration? Nice shoal by the way great coloration on ur fish. So bright and vibrant.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Cobra said:


> 13 pygos in a 75gal?! Sheesh and I was worried about putting 6 in mine!
> How often do u do water changes and whats ur filtration? Nice shoal by the way great coloration on ur fish. So bright and vibrant.
> [snapback]1088255[/snapback]​


running a wet/dry thats built into the back of the tank and pumps 400gph water changes every week water is fine. i may add my ehiem 2227 from my 55gal onto it cause i dont think a single 7.5" serra needs an Penguin 330 and Eheim 2227 on the tank.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice vid,and nice pygos, the shrimp that you feed do you leave the shell on for them or you take it off. how often do you feed them shrimp they have very nice colors. thanks


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

love your shoal CTR. How big are your reds?? That Caribe at the end was one bad little fella.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Are piranha legal in Arizona, i'll check nope.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

piranhaperson said:


> Are piranha legal in Arizona, i'll check nope.
> [snapback]1089122[/snapback]​


not like i care if they are or are not they are my pets not somethign i will tire of and throw in a lake.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

nice vid man, I cant wait in about 6 months thats what my tank will look like. Im just hoping that my two caribes with one eye make it. They are already little terrors. They have only killed/eaten one p. So im hoping that is the last. I just wish I had some more moey to finish off the pygo shoal with terns and piraya.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice vid man. good shoal..


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice vid man. good shoal..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....great vid and your shoal looks beautiful









Thnx for sharing


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> nice vid man, I cant wait in about 6 months thats what my tank will look like. *Im just hoping that my two caribes with one eye make it* . They are already little terrors. They have only killed/eaten one p. So im hoping that is the last. I just wish I had some more moey to finish off the pygo shoal with terns and piraya.
> [snapback]1089277[/snapback]​


So do your two caribes swim side by side, one looks left and the other looks right?


----------

